# Speedcubers in India!



## suhas2112 (Jan 4, 2009)

I haven't seen too many Indian cubers on this forum and wanted to know how many there were... I wanted to find people from Bangalore, in particular... I had a couple of questions:
1) Where are cubing competitions held in India and when are they held?
2) Has anybody had any shipping problems with DIYs from C4Y or 9spuzzles because of customs or any other reason?
3) Where can I find silicone spray in bangalore? I searched in about 6 hardware stores and they didn't have the slightest clue about it...

Thanks
Suhas


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 4, 2009)

1) All official competitions are on this site http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/index.php

I am not from India so I can't answer the other two questions. Sorry.


----------



## minsarker (Jan 4, 2009)

i am from bangladesh but I live in the US so no help here, just thought id tell you


----------



## Inusagi (Jan 4, 2009)

By the way, Why did you post two threads with the same title?


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 5, 2009)

Inusagi said:


> By the way, Why did you post two threads with the same title?



That happened by accident... I'm sorry...


----------



## ManuK (Jan 5, 2009)

I am from Kerala. I bought from C4U and did not have any problems with shipping.(via EMS)Tough luck,buddy.I think two competitions have been held so far,one in IIT Chennai(Shaastra Open,Oct 4-5) and other in Kanpur(Indian Open,Feb 16).

For getting Silicone Spray/Mould Spray, I must have asked in over 50 hardware(automobile) stores.I finally found one(h/w shop) who got it from Pidilite Dealers in Mumbai.Bangalore being a metro, there is a higher probability of finding one there.


----------



## Karthik (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Suhas, 
I am from India too and study in IIT Madras, Chennai. You can find the list of all the official WCA competitions here. We have had two competitions so far and will be having one more in IIT Kanpur on 13/14 Feb. 

As for the puzzles, I have ordered from C4U a number of times and haven't had any sort of problem. And as ManuK mentioned, try searching for the cyclo-silicone spray with a pidilite dealer.If you have more questions feel free to ask.

Edit: Also we have a google group to plan travels, make bulk puzzle orders and other cube related stuff. Do check this.


----------



## suhas2112 (Jan 5, 2009)

Karthik said:


> Hi Suhas,
> I am from India too and study in IIT Madras, Chennai. You can find the list of all the official WCA competitions here. We have had two competitions so far and will be having one more in IIT Kanpur on 13/14 Feb.
> 
> As for the puzzles, I have ordered from C4U a number of times and haven't had any sort of problem. And as ManuK mentioned, try searching for the cyclo-silicone spray with a pidilite dealer.If you have more questions feel free to ask.
> ...



Thanks for all the help... I'll try to find that silicone spray... As for the order, has anyone ordered by air shipping? Because I just ordered air shipping...

About the competitions, I won't be able to attend this one as I'm in the 12th grade and I have my board exams and entrances coming up... So, if there is another Shaastra open this year in October, I'll definitely be there!!


----------



## ManuK (Jan 5, 2009)

Karthik said:


> Also we have a google group to plan travels, make bulk puzzle orders and other cube related stuff. Do check this.



Thanks for the link,Karthik.


----------



## pawank7 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey!! i am from bangalore! my avg is abt 50 sec!! so dunno if i cud call maself a speedcuber!!


----------



## pawank7 (Jan 28, 2009)

*time*

how long does it take to cum here?? which is d fastest way??
thanks.....


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 28, 2009)

I am from Mumbai and average around 40 seconds and can solve nxnxn Cube though I have only soved upto 9x9x9, I have got the basic Idea on how to solve any cube. I have also got the basic idea on solving a nxnxn Cube blindfolded.

Will meet you all in Kanpur


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 28, 2009)

Haha I am half Indian, but I live in America. My dad is Indian.


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

..hi ..am from trivandrum..kerala..just cool to know other indians on the forum..tc


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm indian. But I Live in America  Majority of my family are in Nagpur, Mumbai, and Pune. However I do have relatives in other areas as well. The competition in Nagpur was at a college my mom went too...she was even in the city at the time..unfortunately i wasnt even in the country


----------



## rahulkadukar (Apr 16, 2010)

pawank7 said:


> how long does it take to *cum* here?? which is d fastest way??
> thanks.....



:fp


----------



## skarian (Apr 16, 2010)

hellboy17291 said:


> ..hi ..am from trivandrum..kerala..just cool to know other indians on the forum..tc



I am the same, i am from Kerala, India, my mom is from trivandrum. But i live in the US, i avg 22 secs. on 3x3, nice to see other Indian Cubers


----------



## rishabh (Jan 24, 2011)

*Cubers in India*

if your a cuber in india post here please


----------



## Mortalhex (Feb 8, 2012)

any speedcubers from Pune india. Im trying to start a group


----------



## keshrish (May 13, 2012)

*Speedcubers in India*

Hi, 
I am a speedcuber from India with an average of 40 seconds and personal best 32 seconds on a storebought Rubik's brand cube. I wanted to know how many Indians have ordered cubes online and how it was delivered to your house. Also where are competitions held in India?


----------



## CubeLord (May 13, 2012)

Im Indian too but live in the U.S

For competitions, look at this: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/

I don't exactly know if you can get cubes ordered to India. You could go onto different websites like cube4you.com, speedcubeshop.com, and lubixcube.com. They have some great cubes and if they can be ordered for India, for your speed, I would recommend an Alpha V on cube4you.com


----------



## keshrish (May 13, 2012)

How about the Guhong II or the Zhanchi?


----------



## jonlin (May 14, 2012)

Too fast.


----------



## Photon (May 14, 2012)

I'd recommend searching on facebook for this one group, Speedcubing India Unlimited. They're a damn good set of speedcubers. You can find out about ordering speedcubes etc. there. I'm from Chennai btw.


----------



## rajgala16 (Jul 7, 2012)

hey vivek just join this group https://www.facebook.com/groups/cubingindia/ you'll find there many cubers from india


----------



## Zhanchi97 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey guys,
Im from bangalore too
Fastest solve - 36 
any competitions coming up?


----------



## guyi56 (Sep 27, 2012)

keshrish said:


> How about the Guhong II or the Zhanchi?



I think Guhong II can be bought if you have sub-30.
Zhanchi is good for sub-15.


----------



## arvind1999 (Sep 27, 2012)

Indian speedcubers go here!
Where do we buy speedcubes from?
We buy many different puzzles from here.
You are using a rubik's brand right now?
I would suggest getting a Ghosthand or a F-III for your current average..


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 27, 2012)

guyi56 said:


> I think Guhong II can be bought if you have sub-30.
> Zhanchi is good for sub-15.



don't be stupid. get whatever cube you want whenever you want.


----------



## sud_darkhell (Sep 27, 2012)

I live in Pune, and I bought my stickerless Dayan Zhanchi on ebay.

The seller shipped it by DTDC and the cube got delivered to my home in less than 3 days.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Sep 27, 2012)

sud_darkhell said:


> I live in Pune, and I bought my stickerless Dayan Zhanchi on ebay.
> 
> The seller shipped it by DTDC and the cube got delivered to my home in less than 3 days.



Sorry, but you paid too much for a zhanchi. Also a stickerless zhanchi is competition illegal if you dont know. Not sure if you actually bought it or u are the seller seeing u have 0 posts 

anyway, I order my cubes mainly from shop.scmu.in (because i dont have a credit card to order from outside) but sometimes i have managed to arrange one and order from places like icubemart.com(awesome shipping) and lubixcube.com(awesome cubes, my favourite)

Join the facebook group, practice a lot


----------



## Endgame (Sep 27, 2012)

sud_darkhell said:


> I live in Pune, and I bought my stickerless Dayan Zhanchi on ebay.
> 
> The seller shipped it by DTDC and the cube got delivered to my home in less than 3 days.



what the ****
why would you pay 28 USD for a cube you cant even use in competitionss


----------



## sud_darkhell (Sep 28, 2012)

Akash Rupela said:


> Sorry, but you paid too much for a zhanchi. Also a stickerless zhanchi is competition illegal if you dont know. Not sure if you actually bought it or u are the seller seeing u have 0 posts
> 
> anyway, I order my cubes mainly from shop.scmu.in (because i dont have a credit card to order from outside) but sometimes i have managed to arrange one and order from places like icubemart.com(awesome shipping) and lubixcube.com(awesome cubes, my favourite)
> 
> Join the facebook group, practice a lot



I was aware about the stickerless Zhanchi being illegal in competitions, but I badly wanted a stickerless cube for practice; the Rubik's stickers are pathetic and my own custom-made stickers do not last long.

I had 0 posts in spite of joining more than two and a half years ago because I was not serious about speedcubing before getting the Zhanchi about a month ago, and now I only lurk on this forum. Still I am dog-slow though, with a personal best of 40 seconds using Petrus. I am also experimenting with ZZ's EO+line.

I bought the Zhanchi from ebay because the seller had good reviews and it was the cheapest offer on ebay. I will consider buying big cubes from the websites you mentioned, especially shop.scmu.in


----------



## Akash Rupela (Sep 30, 2012)

sud_darkhell said:


> I was aware about the stickerless Zhanchi being illegal in competitions, but I badly wanted a stickerless cube for practice; the Rubik's stickers are pathetic and my own custom-made stickers do not last long.
> 
> I had 0 posts in spite of joining more than two and a half years ago because I was not serious about speedcubing before getting the Zhanchi about a month ago, and now I only lurk on this forum. Still I am dog-slow though, with a personal best of 40 seconds using Petrus. I am also experimenting with ZZ's EO+line.
> 
> I bought the Zhanchi from ebay because the seller had good reviews and it was the cheapest offer on ebay. I will consider buying big cubes from the websites you mentioned, especially shop.scmu.in



thats nice, do join the facebook group(whats your name?). The stickers that come with a normal stickered zhanchi last long too, so i recommend not buying a stickerless in future except for collection purposes

And good news for you, Akshay(the owner of shop.scmu.in) lives in Pune these days, maybe u can just pick up cubes from him and save some shipping


----------



## sud_darkhell (Sep 30, 2012)

Akash Rupela said:


> thats nice, do join the facebook group(whats your name?). The stickers that come with a normal stickered zhanchi last long too, so i recommend not buying a stickerless in future except for collection purposes
> 
> And good news for you, Akshay(the owner of shop.scmu.in) lives in Pune these days, maybe u can just pick up cubes from him and save some shipping



I checked the address on the shop.scmu.in website, and the store is about 2 km from my home. 

My name is Sudhindra, and I've joined the facebook group.


----------



## Shagun Kala (Nov 30, 2012)

hey guys..
i m from rajasthan...
Fastest solve - 27 seconds..
can u give me advice on where to buy lubricant and cube..in INDIA..?


----------



## ananthakrishna (Jan 26, 2013)

*Competitions in hyderabad 2013*

hi guys 
since i am new to this forum please tell me if i make ay mistake ok

_______________
are there going to be any competitions in hyderabad??
if Yes then when and where


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Competitions in hyderabad 2013*

I dont think so, but you should post in the fb group Speedcubing India Unlimited to confirm.

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Satvik Kg (Feb 15, 2013)

*i am a cuber from bangalore.... yes u heard it right!*

i guess ull get the silicone spray from kilari road....


suhas2112 said:


> I haven't seen too many Indian cubers on this forum and wanted to know how many there were... I wanted to find people from Bangalore, in particular... I had a couple of questions:
> 1) Where are cubing competitions held in India and when are they held?
> 2) Has anybody had any shipping problems with DIYs from C4Y or 9spuzzles because of customs or any other reason?
> 3) Where can I find silicone spray in bangalore? I searched in about 6 hardware stores and they didn't have the slightest clue about it...
> ...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 15, 2013)

I believe all you cubers from India should join the Facebook Group "Speedcubing India Unlimited". It is a very active group with over 95- members and posts/topics made every 30 minutes. However, if some of you don't plan on using FB, we can always create a thread here


----------



## ameensingh23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Suhas,
I am from Chandigarh and am also looking for some speedcubers, but sadly there doesn't seem to be any. I will try to find out anyway.
btw i found out that u can use Waxpol Liquid Silicone Polish as a lube, it really speeded up my Rubik's brand cube.
Ameen Singh


----------



## cubesonfire (Jun 26, 2013)

hi, i am a cuber from delhi. i just went to my 1st official competition and the results are in my signature. my 3x3 f2l was using lbl method, with a few secret mods that i'll share ONLY with a person sub 15 . haha. anyway, you can order silicone spray or maru from fasttech and lubix from lubixcube.com instead of looking in any random store.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Aug 1, 2013)

Whats up?
Im from bangalore.
Asterix1305 is too.


----------



## piyushp761 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi guys I am a speedcuber from delhi!!
My PB's are below.
please check out my youtube channel-
http://www.youtube.com/user/RealBestInTheWorld


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 9, 2013)

*Speedcubing group in New Delhi, India*

I was wondering if anyone had a cubing group in new delhi. if there isn't, us guys should make one.
btw, i do know some guys who could do this: Ayush Kumar or " ilikecubing " on the forum (sq1 single nar holder ) and Akash Rupela ( 3x3 single, 5x5 single and average, 7x7 single and average and the nar holder of some other events ). Also, Rohan Chanana could make one as he was the organiser of delhi summer open 2013.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 9, 2013)

There aren't many Indians active here, try posting this on the fb group instead


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 9, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> I was wondering if anyone had a cubing group in new delhi. if there isn't, us guys should make one.
> btw, i do know some guys who could do this: Ayush Kumar or " ilikecubing " on the forum (sq1 single nar holder ) and Akash Rupela ( 3x3 single, 5x5 single and average, 7x7
> single and average and the nar holder of some other events ). Also, Rohan Chanana could make one as he was the organiser of delhi summer open 2013.



There is a group on facebook. Kindly send me a pm on facebook and I will add you


----------



## Aceno20 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm an Indian too. Or at least half Indian. 
Born in the USA, moved to India for 8 years, and now in Australia


----------



## vgohit (Aug 10, 2013)

suhas2112 said:


> I haven't seen too many Indian cubers on this forum and wanted to know how many there were... I wanted to find people from Bangalore, in particular... I had a couple of questions:
> 1) Where are cubing competitions held in India and when are they held?
> 2) Has anybody had any shipping problems with DIYs from C4Y or 9spuzzles because of customs or any other reason?
> 3) Where can I find silicone spray in bangalore? I searched in about 6 hardware stores and they didn't have the slightest clue about it...
> ...



Hey Suhas.
As others have suggested ,you can keep visiting worldcubeassociation.org to know if any competitions are there in Bangalore.
And we have two national websites for buying cubes and also your Spray
1) thinkntwist.com
2) shop.scmu.in

and ya i used to live in Bangalore long ago  but now in goa.............


----------



## cube100 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am an Indian. You can find the official competitions at http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/index.php. You can order DIY's from Cube4you
but the shipping charge is little expensive. I don't know where we can get sillicone sprays in bangalore but you can order it from speedcubeshop.com. The best sillicone lubricant is Traaxas it works well with cubes. Go to bestspeedcube.com and find the choice of yours.

Hope this helped


----------



## mande (Aug 10, 2013)

OP created this thread over 4 years ago...he got his answers a long time ago, and has even attended a comp in Mumbai. AFAIK he doesn't cube much anymore.
For Indians interested in a group, we have a group on fb called "Speedcubing India Unlimited" which is pretty active.


----------



## kottcuber (Oct 4, 2013)

*Cubers in India [New!]*

I know there is a thread for India but that was made 3 years ago. So thought I would make a new one. A lot of cubers in India ask 1) " Where do you get your cubes ? Are there any Indian cube stores ? " , 2) " Which is the best cube ? ", 3) "Where are the competitions held?" .Here are the answers :

1) I only know two Indian cube stores : http://www.thinkntwist.com/
http://shop.scmu.in/
You can also shop from Ebay.in but its damn costly. For example , Dayan Zhanchi stickerless on Ebay : about Rs.2000
Dayan Zhanchi stickerless on think n twist : Rs.850
I don't believe in foreign cube stores. My friend made a purchase of $30 [ 2 cubes and a set of stickers from www.spe*****.com[I cant mention the name) ] and its been a year and it hasn't arrived. If you have any experiences to share please do so and if you know any Indian cube stores please do mention their web address.

2) The best cube actually depends on you. Every one have different styles, opinions etc. Its more like this - I like Shengshou ,you might not , you like Zhanchi , I might not. So before you get a cube think you better read a review on it to see if it suits you.:tu

3) For that this website will help you https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php . All you have to do is set the region to India and press list.

Any more :fp questions, please ask.

Happy Cubing​


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 4, 2013)

For all the questions above, visit https://www.facebook.com/groups/cubingindia/

nuff said, the faq and the docs there are excellent

as for not trusting foreign sites, I was one among the first to order from the then-shady zcube.cn and I got my order perfectly, so meh
also if you want people not to order from the particular site you mentioned why don't you tell us the site, so we can be careful

edit: rs 850 for a stickerless zhanchi is too much


----------



## kottcuber (Oct 4, 2013)

The website is http://speedpuzzles.com/


----------



## rudra (Oct 4, 2013)

kottcuber said:


> For example , Dayan Zhanchi stickerless on Ebay : about Rs.2000
> Dayan Zhanchi stickerless on think n twist : Rs.850
> 
> 
> Happy Cubing​



It's 1199 in eBay.in with shipping. Foreign stores are also good if you have a credit card to buy .


----------



## shivcuber19 (Nov 12, 2013)

hey there! i'm from bangalore too.. and my personal best in 3x3 is 27.27 second
i've been cubing for 1 year now
i can solve 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, gears cube, 3x3 blind folded and 3x3 single handed


----------



## rockstarrev (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Suhas,

There is one coming up in January, 2014 at Mumbai. SCMU is the event's name. You maybe can attend it.. 
I am from Mysore, and even i dont know about silicone spray though. 
As for ordering, I think you can order from shop.scmu.in, which is an Indian store. They have most of the important cubes. However, i havent even received my first order from other stores like Lightake


----------



## Shah (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey folks, I am from India too.


----------



## Faraz Arif (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey! I am Faraz Arif, also from Chandigarh. Ummm... you can e-mail me at this id - [email protected] .
I''m new to speedcubing, and my PB is 44.76s. I shall join my first official tournament in January 2014 - SCMU Mumbai 2014. I'm 14 years old, and would certainly love to learn some speedcubing techniques from you ( or any other source possible ). Oh and just for the fact, I'm not on Facebook.
Thanks,
Faraz Arif
Dated : 19/11/2013


----------



## creativecuber15 (Nov 25, 2013)

keshrish said:


> Hi,
> I am a speedcuber from India with an average of 40 seconds and personal best 32 seconds on a storebought Rubik's brand cube. I wanted to know how many Indians have ordered cubes online and how it was delivered to your house. Also where are competitions held in India?



I'm an Indian speedcuber, too. I average around 25 seconds, and my personal best is 17 seconds.

I order from the SCMU store, and I find their services really good. You might want to try there.

And for upcoming competitions, check here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## Shah (Nov 25, 2013)

creativecuber15 said:


> I'm an Indian speedcuber, too. I average around 25 seconds, and my personal best is 17 seconds.
> 
> I order from the SCMU store, and I find their services really good. You might want to try there.
> 
> And for upcoming competitions, check here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php



Check the date of the post before replying to it. -_-


----------



## creativecuber15 (Nov 29, 2013)

Shah said:


> Check the date of the post before replying to it. -_-



Whoops ... -_-'
Forgot about that ...


----------



## aruna zemdegs (Feb 10, 2014)

*new cubing forum for indian cubers*

today indians are no.3 by population of speedcubers.so we created a website called kubeclub.com.
link:http://kubeclub.webs.com/
it was created on feb 9th 2014 indian standard time.
therefore i request cubers to join th club.:tu


----------



## Sky Cuber (Mar 14, 2014)

Has anyone checked out pcubedpuzzles.in ? Great shop
Think n twist is better for unofficial cubes. ( they dont give COD)
Shop.scmu.in is also good for officia puzzles. 
I also heard a name for rack brain or something like that which also sold
Cubes in INR. 

Thank you 
Happy cubin'


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 14, 2014)

Can I join if I'm from northern KY?


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

thinkntwist.com is a good site. You can buy cubes in INR currency


----------



## Swami (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, Pcubedpuzzle.in has CoD and has wide range of cubes! Scmu also!


----------



## PJKCuber (May 27, 2014)

Hi, I am a speedcuber from India averaging sub 35. Here is a mega thread that will answer all the questions.
You can find out about competitions at https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php
Stores: You can buy DIY's from C4U without any problem. However the SCMU(Speedcubing Mumbai Unlimited) is the best Indian cube store. They don't have DIY's but the cost of cubes is around Rs 100-150 cheaper. They ship with Indian Post so it takes around a week or less to come.
There are *MANY* cubers in India that average sub 15.
I wish there were more competitions organize though. There are only like 15-20 in a year and most of them are far away from me.


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 15, 2014)

If you think cubers in India are slow or that they don't have competitions or something like that, ckeck cuba out.


----------



## mkarthick (Sep 15, 2014)

andyvaldes said:


> If you think cubers in India are slow or that they don't have competitions or something like that, ckeck cuba out.



His point was that Indian cubers *aren't *slow, in case you didn't notice.


----------



## Indiancuber (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, 
I'm too an Indian(my name suggests that). I have been cubing for 3 months and my PB is 27.76 with sub35 avg. I ordered a zhanchi from the scmu store. It turned out perfect, got it within 4 days. Got a maru lube too


----------



## shanky cuber (Dec 24, 2014)

your times are pretty good i live in bangalore too my prsonal best is 50.59 seconds can you plese tell me from where you get your cubes and where do you live in bangalore


----------



## dhruvasagar (Feb 9, 2015)

I am from Bangalore, my averages are close to 25s, pb is 15.99s (full solve without ll skip) though I am working on improving my consistency (focus). I have been ordering cubes from cubelelo.com and their service is really awesome, delivery within a couple of days usually and their cube quality, packaging & prices are very good.


----------



## Baron1213 (Feb 12, 2015)

I think there's one in Mumbai, and one in some city in Rajasthan. Btw, I'm from Baroda, Gujarat.


----------



## PJKCuber (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi, I'm Indian and average 15-16 seconds.


----------



## mns112 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thread Bump


----------



## starcuber (Oct 4, 2015)

hey guys i am in india 

here are my pb (personal best) 


PB SINGLE 
3x3 15.67
2x2 1.19 & (0.48- not counting)
Pryaminx 4.58
Skewb 02.32 
3x3 oh – 35.xx
4x4= 1.37.xx
5x5= 4.32.xx




PB Average ao5
3x3-21.20
2x2 3.42
Pyraminx 8.20 
Skewb – 4.88
3x3 oh – 45.97


----------



## mns112 (Oct 4, 2015)

Guys here's a video from a comp in India


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 2, 2016)

Have any of you ordered from cubelelo.com?


----------



## CubePro (Feb 2, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Have any of you ordered from cubelelo.com?


ME!!! Because SCMU doesn't deliver to my location. The delivery time was really nice. One of the packages came in 4 days while another came in 2 days so I think the website is really nice to order from. And it does have COD as a payment option . BTW are there any cubers here from Chhattisgarh?


----------



## asacuber (Feb 2, 2016)

I order from scmu. Quick delivery. However cubelelo gets new arrivals at more quickly


----------



## GSahu (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi, I am from Raipur, Chhattisgarh. I am new to this forum. Glad to see Indian Cubers here 
My 3x3 PB Single: 20.067
Not sure to call myself a speedcubers or not


----------



## CubePro (Feb 6, 2016)

GSahu said:


> Hi, I am from Raipur, Chhattisgarh. I am new to this forum. Glad to see Indian Cubers here
> My 3x3 PB Single: 20.067
> Not sure to call myself a speedcubers or not



Welcome to the forums!
Ayyy, I'm from Chhattisgarh too! Where in Raipur do you live BTW? You should probably invest in a better cube at this stage IMO, But I'm not a pro so IDK if you should listen to me or not LOL
You definitely are a speedcuber, once you start to time yourself and your aim is to not just solve the cube, but solve it faster and faster, I guess you could be called a speedcuber


----------



## GSahu (Feb 6, 2016)

CubePro said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> Ayyy, I'm from Chhattisgarh too! Where in Raipur do you live BTW? You should probably invest in a better cube at this stage IMO, But I'm not a pro so IDK if you should listen to me or not LOL
> You definitely are a speedcuber, once you start to time yourself and your aim is to not just solve the cube, but solve it faster and faster, I guess you could be called a speedcuber



That's a pretty good theory of being a speedcuber. But for me speedcubing means when i understand what i am doing and what changes it makes on the cube and that i use my own brain and do something unique and better. This way its faster too and i am a speed obsessed person so speed is always my priority 
I too think that i should invest in some better cubes but i am in 10th grade now and i have focus on my studies along with cubing(Can't leave it ) and i'll be free during summer holidays so i'll invest in new cubes then. But my Exam's are coming and i won't be able to focus on any other thing because of it but i still do a lot of cubing while preparing for Exam's.


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 16, 2016)

Anyone from Kerala?


----------



## Pragitya (Feb 16, 2016)

GSahu said:


> That's a pretty good theory of being a speedcuber. But for me speedcubing means when i understand what i am doing and what changes it makes on the cube and that i use my own brain and do something unique and better. This way its faster too and i am a speed obsessed person so speed is always my priority
> I too think that i should invest in some better cubes but i am in 10th grade now and i have focus on my studies along with cubing(Can't leave it ) and i'll be free during summer holidays so i'll invest in new cubes then. But my Exam's are coming and i won't be able to focus on any other thing because of it but i still do a lot of cubing while preparing for Exam's.



Same here 10th boards. But i am still cubing . I am not that fast like cannot do sub 30 as have to learn full pll.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Feb 16, 2016)

I hope you all realize that this thread is from 2009 :/

BTW I am an Indian too, check out my WCA profile to know my times, if you want


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 17, 2016)

Well, I am from 10th too..


----------



## CubePro (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm from 8th standard, and honestly, I think that I should have started speedcubing earlier, because studies only increase. *sighs*


----------



## rishirs321 (Feb 17, 2016)

CubePro said:


> I'm from 8th standard, and honestly, I think that I should have started speedcubing earlier, because studies only increase. *sighs*



Yep, wait till you get to 10th . Just kidding.


----------



## GSahu (Feb 18, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Yep, wait till you get to 10th . Just kidding.



10th is like... Fun! You just gotta study the entire year and then try not to worry in the last few days. Exam is starting on 24th Feb i am prepared for it but it feels i am still unarmed with preparations.LOL


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 18, 2016)

GSahu said:


> Sorry for double post, my network Died there. lol



You can delete your own posts.

Press edit (the little pencil thing in the bottom right corner) and there's an option for it.


----------



## Nikhil Soares (Mar 6, 2016)

I don't understand how do you get your PB single in every message of yours


----------



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2016)

Nikhil Soares said:


> I don't understand how do you get your PB single in every message of yours



It's a signature-
Click on my profile

You will see edit signature, click on it

Write your signature
BTW welcome to the forums Nikhil I am Advay, from PFO(if you remember me)


----------



## GSahu (Mar 8, 2016)

Nikhil Soares said:


> I don't understand how do you get your PB single in every message of yours



If you are talking about me, its just luck. i wanna break my Full Step PB though. I haven't lubricated my cube yet so maybe if i lubricate it then maybe i'll get less lockups and break that Full Step PB of mine. But for 'How' i can only say that i keep getting lucky and when i try to do the same scramble again i can't break the time which i got while solving that scramble for first time. i hope i answered it 

*Edit:* If you were asking for how there's my PB single written with every post then sorry for above typed answer, someone else{^^^} has answered your question if it was that.


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 8, 2016)

GSahu said:


> If you are talking about me, its just luck. i wanna break my Full Step PB though. I haven't lubricated my cube yet so maybe if i lubricate it then maybe i'll get less lockups and break that Full Step PB of mine. But for 'How' i can only say that i keep getting lucky and when i try to do the same scramble again i can't break the time which i got while solving that scramble for first time. i hope i answered it
> 
> *Edit:* If you were asking for how there's my PB single written with every post then sorry for above typed answer, someone else{^^^} has answered your question if it was that.



I think he meant the signature


----------



## GSahu (Mar 8, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> I think he meant the signature



Yeah, i guessed that but late  Same with today's exam's i wish i could edit answersheet just like this post...*sigh*


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 8, 2016)

GSahu said:


> Yeah, i guessed that but late  Same with today's exam's i wish i could edit answersheet just like this post...*sigh*



Lol  . 

Everyone wishes they can edit there answer sheet after Writing their Papers..


----------



## GSahu (Mar 8, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> Lol  .
> 
> Everyone wishes they can edit there answer sheet after Writing their Papers..



The worst thing being when you submit you answersheet then your classmate asks you about a question and you realize that you wrote something else for that answer, e.g. Question: Oxygen is released in Photosynthesis, Prove. I Wrote: Laboratory process of Preperation of Oxygen. 
Another more painful thing, i could have wrote that answer and snatched a whole 6 marks, but now i just burn't my 6 marks, that too with Oxygen!
Let's just not go off-Topic here


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyway does anyone from India (Of couse ) who speedcubes (that too of course   ) is in any group in groups.google.com ? Because I just searched and they are many groups related to speedcubing.. In some post I saw that someone was in a group but I don't remember in which..
anyway is anyone is a google group ?


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 9, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> Anyway does anyone from India (Of couse ) who speedcubes (that too of course   ) is in any group in groups.google.com ? Because I just searched and they are many groups related to speedcubing.. In some post I saw that someone was in a group but I don't remember in which..
> anyway is anyone is a google group ?



I am not in a google group but I am in a facebook group called 'Speedcubing India Unlimited'. It has more than 5,200 members and the group is active. If any of you are on facebook and not in the group, come check it out.


----------



## Pragitya (Mar 9, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> I am not in a google group but I am in a facebook group called 'Speedcubing India Unlimited'. It has more than 5,200 members and the group is active. If any of you are on facebook and not in the group, come check it out.



Thanks for telling me .

P.S : Who is not on facebook anyway .


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 9, 2016)

Pragitya said:


> Thanks for telling me .
> 
> P.S : Who is not on facebook anyway .



You'll be surprised how many


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 9, 2016)

CubePro said:


> I'm from 8th standard, and honestly, I think that I should have started speedcubing earlier, because studies only increase. *sighs*



I started when i was in class 11.


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 10, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> I started when i was in class 11.



So, how old are you now? Are you in college now?


----------



## GSahu (Mar 10, 2016)

I started in September 2015 when i was in 10th class which i am currently in.


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 11, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> So, how old are you now? Are you in college now?



I completed class 12 last year and this year I am preparing for all india medical entrance exam which is next month


----------



## rishirs321 (Mar 11, 2016)

hkpnkp said:


> I completed class 12 last year and this year I am preparing for all india medical entrance exam which is next month



Well, Good Luck then...


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 11, 2016)

rishirs321 said:


> Well, Good Luck then...



Thanks :tu


----------



## Arpit (Apr 8, 2016)

Hello, I am from *Bihar*. Std - *11th*. 
Cubing from almost *2 months*.
Anyone from Bihar??


----------



## GSahu (Apr 9, 2016)

Arpit said:


> Hello, I am from *Bihar*. Std - *11th*.
> Cubing from almost *2 months*.
> Anyone from Bihar??


Welcome Arpit. quite good times you've got there for someone cubing for 2 months. There's a girl in my class whom i taught to solve 3x3 from Bihar, she's not in this forum though  (Only taught her half though )


----------



## skcuber (Nov 13, 2016)

Hey I'm from Nagpur
Anyone else from Nagpur here?


----------



## asacuber (Nov 13, 2016)

My mum's family is from Nagpur!
But I am from Pune


skcuber said:


> Hey I'm from Nagpur
> Anyone else from Nagpur here?


----------



## skcuber (Nov 14, 2016)

Cool!
Anyone know of any competitions in Nagpur?


----------



## asacuber (Nov 14, 2016)

skcuber said:


> Cool!
> Anyone know of any competitions in Nagpur?



Check on worldcubeassociation.org 
Btw there have only been 2 comps in nagpur, and that too in 2010 :/


----------



## skcuber (Nov 15, 2016)

Hmm...
I wish there were more comps near me


----------



## DevX (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there ! 

I'm From Pune ! I'm doing my B.Tech from COEP here.. Learned cubing just last month..beginners only..! I've began to learn CFOP just last week. Hope I will learn and improve in near future. 
PB : 122 sec [emoji29] 
Hope to improve soon!


----------



## asacuber (Dec 8, 2016)

DevX said:


> Hi there !
> 
> I'm From Pune ! I'm doing my B.Tech from COEP here.. Learned cubing just last month..beginners only..! I've began to learn CFOP just last week. Hope I will learn and improve in near future.
> PB : 122 sec
> ...



Welcome! I'm from Pune too 
A comp is taking place on 22 and 23rd Dec, register here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CubeleloWinterOpen2016
And pay participation fee here: http://www.cubelelo.com/competition.../event-registration-cubelelo-winter-open-2016
Registration closes on 12th Dec so hurry


----------



## DevX (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah sure ! I know the place wheres comp is takin place [emoji16] 
thanks for telling! [emoji1]

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi friends.
I am sad because no competitions will be held in Kolkata this year.


----------



## GSahu (Apr 29, 2017)

Anyone want a 50rs discount coupon from Cubelelo? Valid till 31 August 2017. I have 3 of them, selling them for 25rs each through PayTM  if anyone is interested PM me


----------



## asacuber (Apr 29, 2017)

any1 going to nats??


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 1, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> Hi friends.
> I am sad because no competitions will be held in Kolkata this year.



Oh, hi there! I am from Kolkata too. Nice to meet you. Did you attend CEIO 2017?

EDIT: There will definitely be a competition in Kolkata this year! City of Joy Open will be held on the 3rd and 4th of June. For more details, visit: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CityofJoyOpen2017


----------



## #CubingForPeace (May 14, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> Oh, hi there! I am from Kolkata too. Nice to meet you. Did you attend CEIO 2017?
> 
> EDIT: There will definitely be a competition in Kolkata this year! City of Joy Open will be held on the 3rd and 4th of June. For more details, visit: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/CityofJoyOpen2017


I know,but at that time it was not mentioned in the WCA website. I'm very excited about it as it is my first competition☺


----------



## Samyajit Saha (May 22, 2017)

Hi i am a speedcuber from Kolkata,West Bengal.I will be taking part in the city of joy competition


----------



## #CubingForPeace (May 22, 2017)

Samyajit Saha said:


> Hi i am a speedcuber from Kolkata,West Bengal.I will be taking part in the city of joy competition


Yes,I've seen your name there.
Well I'm a first timer newbie, so I'm wondering what to write in the place of COMMENTS in that WCA's City of Joy website 's REGISTER part.
And what is meant by GUESTS over there?


----------



## biscuit (May 22, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> Yes,I've seen your name there.
> Well I'm a first timer newbie, so I'm wondering what to write in the place of COMMENTS in that WCA's City of Joy website 's REGISTER part.
> And what is meant by GUESTS over there?



You don't have to put anything in the comments. That's just optional if you want to let the organizers know anything. As for guests, that's referring to how many family/friends will be coming with you. If your father is coming with you, you'd put 1. If both parents were coming, you put 2 etc.


----------



## Samyajit Saha (May 23, 2017)

Hello cubing for peace whats your time


----------



## #CubingForPeace (May 27, 2017)

Samyajit Saha said:


> Hello cubing for peace whats your time


I had only one cube(the GuanLong),on which I had an average of around 37-38 seconds and my PB was 23.03s.BUT,I bought 55mm stickerless Dayan Zhanchisometime ago from CubeLelo and received it 2 days ago.It was like a magical cube which reduced my average considerably to around 32 seconds. I gonna do an Ao50 today and I'll post the average by evening.


----------



## Nav (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello indian Cubers!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 28, 2022)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/LNMIITJaipurCubeOpen2023

New competition declared in Northwest Indian city of Jaipur after 5 years. Lets go!


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 31, 2022)

It was an NR feast at the last competition.


----------



## abunickabhi (Sunday at 8:08 AM)

asacuber said:


> any1 going to nats??


There looks to be no Nationals to be held in India in 2023.

Super sad yo!


----------

